

How to Force Anyone to Follow You on Twitter - JeremyChase
http://gizmodo.com/5535298/how-to-force-anyone-to-follow-you-on-twitter

======
doki_pen
Redo title to gizmodo brings down twitter!

------
doki_pen
banned on 3rd add..

